# Sophie's new coat!



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I posted about a week ago that I was making a collage (sp) on my K1 cover. Well, I finished it! Unfortunately, the cross-stitching didn't work. The Modge Podge I had refused to hold it to the spine. *shrug* oh well. I still think it turned out beautifully!













































I made all of my pictures black and white so tha what ever else I decided to add to it would "pop"! I used Modge Podge Matte paper glue and sealant over the pictures then put the stickers, and lettering on. Holds the best if the glue is tacky when you add the stickers. Once that is dry put yet another coat of Modge Podge on to seal everything in.

So...Sophie has a new coat!


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

...well, I think it's pretty...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice and certainly one of a kind!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

i got a new thought from your this idea so thanks
and your work is amazing


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

Omigosh....what a Fantastic idea!  I love it!


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed it and got some amazing ideas from it.  Please post pictures of what you did to your covers!


----------

